# Grooming Shears



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Does anyone have a suggestion for a pair of shears that will last me a few years that I won't have to mortgage the house for?

Thanks!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

cash said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a pair of shears that will last me a few years that *I won't have to mortgage the house for*?
> 
> Thanks!


LOL! They're expensive huh? I'd like to know too. I've gotten some suggestions from groomer talk, but they groom all breeds and it's makes sense for them to invest more in their shears. I'd like to know of a good beginner set for a Poodle owner.


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

cash said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a pair of shears that will last me a few years that I won't have to mortgage the house for?
> 
> Thanks!


I have Heritage shears. I got them from Petedge and they aren't to expensive. The straight shears ran me about 60 bucks and the curved ones with the swivel thumb ran me about 75 bucks. They are super sharp and the hair just pops off of them. Be careful if you get them though...I accidentally cut myself on them while they were closed!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

vacheron said:


> I have Heritage shears. I got them from Petedge and they aren't to expensive. The straight shears ran me about 60 bucks and the curved ones with the swivel thumb ran me about 75 bucks. They are super sharp and the hair just pops off of them. Be careful if you get them though...I accidentally cut myself on them while they were closed!


I second this, I have four pairs of these in various sizes. I use them as my general purpose/ "dirty dog" shears to rough in sometimes. I have some really nice, super expensive shears I use for other things but honestly I probably don't need them, I just happen to like how they feel. The Heritage shears would do me just fine and work great. 
Another brand I've used (I don't own a pair anymore) are the paw brothers brand shears from Ryans pet supplies. Again not super expensive and they work well. I happen to like my heritage shears better for unexplainable reasons since they are pretty similar.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I have gotten the Heritage brand also from PetEdge and really like them. If I were grooming multiple dogs, maybe I would invest more, but I really like them for the price.


----------



## cybercat (Nov 15, 2008)

Never scissor a dirty dog. That ruins shears fast. Remember to have scissors and blades sharpend at least once a year by a sharpner. You can find one in the yellow pages or ask your hair stylist.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

cybercat said:


> Never scissor a dirty dog. That ruins shears fast. Remember to have scissors and blades sharpend at least once a year by a sharpner. You can find one in the yellow pages or ask your hair stylist.


I wish I could go once a year between sharpenings, LoL. That would be awsome, it would also mean I wasn't grooming much which wouldn't be so great.


----------



## cybercat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, ofcourse the owner groomer will have less groomings in than us pro groomers. That goes without saying. For those only doing there own dogs once a year sharpening is fine. If you are doing more than your own then you need more sharpening. Clipper Blades also.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendation guys!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

cybercat said:


> Well, ofcourse the owner groomer will have less groomings in than us pro groomers. That goes without saying. For those only doing there own dogs once a year sharpening is fine. If you are doing more than your own then you need more sharpening. Clipper Blades also.


Awww, I can hope though. Wish somebody could invent a blade that stayed sharp always. Sometimes it annoys me to send them off.


----------



## Teresa (Aug 20, 2009)

cybercat said:


> Never scissor a dirty dog. That ruins shears fast. Remember to have scissors and blades sharpend at least once a year by a sharpner. You can find one in the yellow pages or ask your hair stylist.


If there's a Handyman Hardware near by, they sharpen shears.


I have a Bichon Frise, so I'm not a stranger to curly haired fluffers and grooming them. I had to learn fast or the expense of a groomer would have killed me. (Plus, I have to admit I love grooming! It's so relaxing) I scissor's cut him only. 

Once every 6 months I'm over at Handyman Hardware, dropping them off to get sharpened. But I also use them on foster dogs, and I have a Saint Bernard and a Great Pyreneese. I use the sheers to round off their bibs and neaten up their undercarages.


----------

